# Job hunting



## Avolites (Jul 16, 2015)

Dear reader,
My name is Linda Hendrickx and it's always has been a dream of mine to move to the beautiful Italy, it is now time for me to accomplish this goal.
Now I am no longer attached to a job, children living at home or one partner who was not info this.
Now it's my time to accomplish this, I am 50 years old and always worked, my interests include Nature, culture, Yoga.
I speak the following languages: English, German, Dutch and I will start a course Italian , I understand and speak the Italian language a little bit, but I will start a course
I'm looking for jobs at The country side land...you can think of B & B manager ....
But of course am also open to other vacancies ...
I can send my CV to you if you want to?

Warmest regards,
Linda


----------

